# Question



## 1000Sparks (Jun 16, 2008)

When I wanted a GSD and mentioned Jerland's...I was pm'd a lot saying nice dogs but very expensive.

Well I have one of their dogs..she's nearly 2 and perfect for me. Did you know the Jerlands are involved in genetics? Yes the genetics are with chickens but they all study genetics which involves practically every living thing.

My Knickers has no hangup and is exactly was a think a Shepherd should be...I believe a dog is part of the family so as long as we all know the rules (like kids) we are "who" we are.

I had been sick the last 5 months...she was very busy with her "job"...watch over me. She would lay quietly at the foot of the bed an only get up if I did. She wouldn't get on the bed on my side...and on the other side she'd hop up...but now that I'm better...ha! She whines at my side and grabs my hand to get up (and take a walk)..that's what the doctor said to do...

What I'm saying, she's what a German Shepherd is suppose to be. So if anyone has an qualms about Jerlands dogs, don't hesitate.

Plus all pups are raised indoors...

Thanks for hearing me.


----------



## Pascha (Sep 28, 2008)

*** Inappropriate comments removed by Admin***


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Please send any negative comments via PM to the poster. Breeder bashing isn't allowed.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Pascha *** Inappropriate comments removed by Admin***


Wow you sure can tell a lot from a website


----------



## Pascha (Sep 28, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_WPlease send any negative comments via PM to the poster. Breeder bashing isn't allowed.


Not bashing any particular breeder. NickiNoodle is providing an unsolicitated advertisement.


----------



## Pascha (Sep 28, 2008)

.....and the Mentalist says he is just observant......


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

No, if they have a dog, and are happy they are allowed to post that. It isn't considered advertising to give praise.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Pascha.....and the Mentalist says he is just observant......


Perhaps the land has been in the family for generations and there is no mortgage.
Perhaps a distant relative they never knew died and left them abuttloadamoney
Perhaps they won the lottery.

I know nothing about these people







not interested in buying a dog or a horse from them, but I find it astounding that you can say so much about their financial life by looking at their website


----------



## 1000Sparks (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm sorry for starting something. Not soliciting their dogs, just the one I have. You see, they do the breeding and other families take care of the welping, etc.

Also, the family owns Jenny-O Turkeys...I'm sure you've all seen them in the store. 

Their beautiful home is about 8 hours from mine. When we drove up their were about 6 German Shepherds loose that came up to greet us...one prettier than the next. I personally had "ordered" a longhaired. The whole family is interesting..large and involved in music, horses, dogs, family, 
you name it...

Yup I paid more than I guess I should have (1500.00) and have all rights. Of course I had her fixed....

I did try for a rescue but was denied because I don't have a fenced in yard (although I'm 200 feet off of a quiet road).

Again, I'm sorry.


----------

